# Beware of REPTILE CITY!!!!



## moonraser (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello every one,

I am new here and this may be my last post as I may be kick out of this forum. Or this post would never being seen by anyone..but anyway I am very not happy of my experience with an AMERICAN online store and fellow Canadians should be aware of this.

First off I am taking whole responsible of not doing my research properly before I order from an American online store...but I did...

On Nov 4th, 2009 I came across Reptile City and ordered a Leopard Tortoise. I paid right away with paypal and waited...3 days later I e-mailed to see if the have received my invoice and if everything was ok...2 days later never got a replay so I called on the phone. The guy said it take 10-14 days to get the papers from U.S wildlife.

By the week of Nov 15, I found a Canadian forum...expressed how happy to get a Leopard Tortoise soon...at my big surprise and thanks a member on www.reptilescanada.com I have found out I needed a CFIA import permit. Without that no import was allow and the permits are only given to zoological or research/academic institutions and not to private hobbyists...yet I was still hopping and waited the 14 days period the guy from reptile city have said.

By Nov 21 I can see I wasn't going to get my Leopard Tortoise. So I e=mailed REPTILE CITY AGAIN and asked for a refund on my paypal account...We are the 26 I still have not receive ANY refund. and they never reply back.

I am not expecting to get my money back...REPTILE CITY IS A CROOK!!!

I paid $264 U.S for my lesson and hopefully no one else need to do the same.

Thanks


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 26, 2009)

*RE: Beware of REPTILE CYTI!!!!*

I think its sad that this has happened to you and by law you are entitled to get your money back. If you dont I think you should get the police involved. Thats an expensive lesson none the less. That also sucks that you cant get your Leopard tortoise. They are very beautiful I'm sure it would be interesting to watch it grow and watch the colors change.


----------



## Isa (Nov 26, 2009)

*RE: Beware of REPTILE CYTI!!!!*

I am sorry it happened to you. I already called at the custom and they told me there is a law that all reptiles in Canada must be born in Canada. We can't Import reptiles.


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your problem with Reptile City.  You can though file a claim with Paypal to get your money back. I would do this as soon as possible. It does take a while, but you should get your money back.

Danny


----------



## JourneyTort (Nov 26, 2009)

That is an expensive lesson learned. 

Hopefully you have researched the care better than your research to purchase and I don't mean that in a bad way. 

I understand from your post on Reptiles Canada you have your set-up just waiting for your Leo tort but you mention that you have your terrarium set up and waiting. I hope you don't mean a glass enclosure because according to the majority of tort keepers they are not recommended.

It is good that you have found this site, there are a few knowledgable people on here that can give you excellent advice on proper species specific tort care and set ups.

Fellow Canadian


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry you had to learn this lesson. But please, don't just sit back and take it. Do like the folks before me have said, and contact PayPal to see if they can help you. I don't know if this is possible, but maybe you can let the Better Business Bureau know what happened and they can put a black mark against Reptile City's name.


----------



## Shelly (Nov 26, 2009)

A refund through Paypal should be easily accomplished.


----------



## moonraser (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Thank you for your supportsÃ¢â‚¬Â¦yes it is a very expensive lesson. I have already request a refund with paypal and see what happen.

In the mean time in the process of waiting for Leopard (That was my first choice) I was looking everyday to see any Leopard Tortoise here in CanadaÃ¢â‚¬Â¦no luck. So I went to my second choice and I have found a place for Redfoot tortoiseÃ¢â‚¬Â¦I spoke on the phone with Sam the owner of http://www.reptilekings.com a very helpful guy (Thank you Sam ) He got me my little baby Redfoot sent it to me (within a week after the first contact).

I had to rush to make a few adjustments to my terrarium because it was first set up to receive a Leopard. According to my research Redfoot needs much more humidity than the Leopard.

Right now I am a very busy babysitting my baby Redfoot (I think I will call him /her Ã¢â‚¬Å“QÃ¢â‚¬Â)
I will post some picture of him/her donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know the sex yet.

Thanks guys 



JourneyTort said:


> That is an expensive lesson learned.
> 
> Hopefully you have researched the care better than your research to purchase and I don't mean that in a bad way.
> 
> ...



Hi Journeytort,

Well, yes I have a Zilla Critter cage 40gallons for now. The pet shop guy that was ok if I put a 4inches ban or something like that for the tort to see there is a stop there, the tort should be ok.

Now that I am using it I really donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t like it. I find it no air circulation in the tank. I will change it after the holyday for a tortoise table. Ã¢â‚¬Å“QÃ¢â‚¬Â is a little bit shy right now so I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to make too much change right after he/her just moved in.

I have a little computer fan that I have put on top of the tank and set it turn on for 5 minutes every 2 hours.

Thanks Ã¯ÂÅ


----------



## terryo (Nov 26, 2009)

If you put a screen top on the vivarium, and add some plants your little Redfoot will be fine. Keep the viv in the high 80's , plenty of humidity without a wet substrate and follow the care sheet on Redfroots.com and he will do very well. I have my Redfoot in a well planted vivarium for two years now and he is doing great. Welcome, and I hope you get your money back. That is far too expensive for a lesson learned for anyone.


----------



## moonraser (Nov 26, 2009)

terryo said:


> If you put a screen top on the vivarium, and add some plants your little Redfoot will be fine. Keep the viv in the high 80's , plenty of humidity without a wet substrate and follow the care sheet on Redfroots.com and he will do very well. I have my Redfoot in a well planted vivarium for two years now and he is doing great. Welcome, and I hope you get your money back. That is far too expensive for a lesson learned for anyone.



Hi Terryo,

Thanks for the advice...I will check out Redfoots.com

I have a picture of "Q" if anyone want's to see...it's in the other thread.
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-10676.html


----------



## dmmj (Nov 26, 2009)

Paypal bends over backwards sometimes to buyers I hear a lot of it on ebay forums so a refund should be incoming.


----------



## Shelly (Nov 27, 2009)

dmmj said:


> Paypal bends over backwards sometimes to buyers I hear a lot of it on ebay forums so a refund should be incoming.



Very true, often legit sellers are scammed by dishonest "buyers". Obviously this is a different case....


----------



## dmmj (Nov 27, 2009)

I wasn't trying to imply fraud here, if you take it that way I am sorry, I was just pointing out that paypal will most likely refund since a lot of ebay sellers think they are very very buyer friendly, which has led to a lot of fraud for honest sellers, was not implying it in this case though.


----------



## -EJ (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm glad this post wasn't pulled. 

I've gotten many requests for tortoises from Mexico and Canada.

Anyone who has shipped reptiles knows that to legaly ship reptiles there are very few, if any, countries who will allow import without a permit. USFW will not usually issue export permits until they have a copy of an import permit from the country of origin.

To try and get your money back from a foreign country is very difficult and costly.

This kind of advertising will usually shut these people down OR draw attention to themselves for fraud and tax evasion. I suspect the person did not claim that particular income which was a pretty good chunk.


----------

